
They're Made Out of Meat - evo_9
https://www.mit.edu/people/dpolicar/writing/prose/text/thinkingMeat.html
======
masonic
Background:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/They%27re_Made_Out_of_Meat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/They%27re_Made_Out_of_Meat)

